# Alfie the cat :)



## simonit (Apr 5, 2011)

This is my gorgeous boy

Alfie Cat | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

:O beautiful!


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

Very handsome.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*swoon* Oh my...he's gorgeous!!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Blue point Siamese? Very handsome


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's lovely...and what a beautiful picture!


----------



## simonit (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments! He's a Tonkinese


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, he's stunning!! :love2


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Love the photo - you are right - your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Smudge&LBC (Jun 30, 2010)

Lovely boy, and what a wonderful photo! That could easily be an art print on a wall.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's so cute! A Tokinese? Hehe are they a rare breed of cat?


----------



## simonit (Apr 5, 2011)

Not so rare anymore. Half Burmese half Siamese


----------

